# 7.5 tonne truck hire in Italy



## RoddyS (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi there,
I am trying to find a company in central Italy that will rent me a 7.5 tonne truck.

I want to drive to the UK, get my furniture, and drive back to Italy. I'll consider any company north of Rome and south of Bologna - ideally Perugia/Arezzo/Firenze area.

I can find trucks for hire in the UK no problem - but nothing larger than a large van in Italy. Maybe private individuals in Italy aren't allowed to rent trucks?

Does anyone have any information/history/advice on this?
Many thanks


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

A quick search and it seems a few offers but the impression I get it's more a longer term lease and not a short term rental.

https://gruppobrai.com/veicoli/nole...on-furgonato-180-quintali-sponda-volvo-flh12/

That's bigger than you want right?

Google noleggio camion patente c

But why not rent in the UK ? It's not like the flight back to Italy is going to be the expensive bit


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Circolare dei Trasporti su noleggio dei camion

And here is why you're having a problem. Anything over 6 tonnes can't be rented to individuals. I guess after what happened in France


----------



## RoddyS (Nov 18, 2019)

Many thanks for your replies. I have done a LOT of websearching for trucks and have been in email contact with several companies keen to rent me a box-van (which is too small) with no success. So I guess this is the reason. It can't be done.

OK, I guess I'll just have to rent in the UK and have the added cost and hassle of flights to the UK.... and parking costs.... and getting to the airport costs... and hand luggage restrictions.... and all the joy that goes with flying easyjet... and the cost of hiring a car in the UK (blah blah blah).

I shouldn't complain really. I'm completing our move to Italy after all !!


----------



## RoddyS (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi - just a quick update for everyone.

We flew to the UK pre Christmas, packed the house, hired a 7.5t truck, loaded it (to the roof) and drove to Tuscany via the channel tunnel and the Mont Blanc tunnel, arrived on New Year's eve, unloaded on New Year's day, drove back to the UK and flew back to Italy.

Easy to say that in the one sentence. It wasn't easy in reality but we managed it.

The complete process took 18 days and cost around £5k all in, in case anyone is wondering. About half the cost of the professional removal company quotes that I had received.

Considering the truck hire, hotels, flights and tunnels were all pre-booked 1000s of things could have gone wrong, but didn't. Amazing really.

Glad we did it before Brexit.

Anyway, safely "home" in Montepulciano.
Saluti ragazzi.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

You are mad, but it all sounds amazing, having only a very vague idea of what that involves. Poor choice of wine, but Toscana has never been known for good wine:tongue1:


----------

